# Inkbird vs Finnex Heater Controllers?



## Kwidjaya (Mar 24, 2016)

I would go with the Finnex Temp controller. They have good review


----------



## thedood (May 30, 2015)

I have the same finnex controller. It is a good controller with an alarm. I cant speak on that particular inkbird controller however if you are willing to do a little diy then the inkbird 1000 is a nice controller with a cooling side as well it does however lack an alarm. I'm using the inkbird 1000 on a shrimp tank because I need the cooling. If you want to go that route I can help you get setup. If you want to avoid diy and maintain the two choices you have linked then I would go with the finnex because it has an alarm.


----------



## Clear Water (Sep 20, 2014)

I got two Finnex and love them. Changed water other day and the temp alarm came on it's loud enough you won't miss if your close. I also have two of 800 watt heater they have been hassle free. I would like to have them on all my tanks. Price point is pretty good.


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jul 29, 2008)

Interesting thread. I'm always looking for more ways to have automation. 

To those with the Finnex - how valid are the complaints in the Amazon reviews regarding overly short probe length? I'd use this on a pretty tall tank. 

Has anyone actually used the Inkbird controller on an aquarium? Seems to have a lot more options but I don't quite understand the mechanism based on the Amazon description alone.


----------



## TINNGG (Mar 9, 2005)

That one is better than the 300 model - the probe is 2' long, the power cord is maybe 4'. I could technically use it on my 75, but I'd have to hang it off the front (or back) and either have the cords hanging across the top, or the controller against the wall (where I couldn't see it to check). Considering the one I removed was an old...LaMotte I think? with a 6' long probe cord... I kept the controller hidden in the cabinet.

I think...they expect and assume that you don't mind having equipment hanging off the front rim of your tank.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 11, 2015)

I have the inkbird heating-only controller on my tank. Have had it for about a week - it was quite easy to set up and so far works well..


----------



## Leeatl (Aug 8, 2015)

I use these...have been for over a year with no problems . They have an alarm and multi outlets for heaters ....

Aquarium Heating & Temperature Control: Azoo Micro Temp Controller


----------



## DaveK (Jul 10, 2010)

I've been using the Inkbird on my SW reef system. I have been delighted with it. It's easy to set up. Easy displays to read. It's a dual set point, so you can set it up to run a heater and a chiller or other cooling device.

That being said, I think any of the temp controllers mentioned here would work fine, and would be a massive step up form just using your standard aquarium heater.


----------



## ichy (Apr 6, 2015)

Is the InkBird Temp probe waterproof?


----------



## thedood (May 30, 2015)

ichy said:


> Is the InkBird Temp probe waterproof?


I have two inkbird 1000 that I have been running for months with no issues. I would assume they are the same probe.



DaveK said:


> I've been using the Inkbird on my SW reef system. I have been delighted with it. It's easy to set up. Easy displays to read. It's a dual set point, so you can set it up to run a heater and a chiller or other cooling device.
> 
> That being said, I think any of the temp controllers mentioned here would work fine, and would be a massive step up form just using your standard aquarium heater.


Is the one he linked to the same one you have? I thought I read on it that was not able to cool?


----------



## Jaye (Mar 11, 2015)

There are two versions. One does heating and cooling, one does heating only. I run two undersized heaters on my big tank,and the heating only version is perfect for my setup.

I also have a Finnex heater/controller on my 29 gallon tank. It also seems to work well, but I sort of don't trust it because the heater, sensor and controller are all part of the same unit. It doesn't seem all that different than a heater with its own thermostat. With the Inkbird, I have two completely independent checkpoints on the water temp.


----------



## DaveK (Jul 10, 2010)

thedood said:


> Is the one he linked to the same one you have? I thought I read on it that was not able to cool?


I got the dual set point one. see it here - Amazon.com: Inkbird Itc-310T 1100W Pre-wired Digital Dual Stage Temperature Controller Outlet Thermostats with Time Controller for Brewing, Seed Germination, Sous Vide, Heating Mat: Industrial & Scientific

They are almost identical in appearance.


----------



## thedood (May 30, 2015)

DaveK said:


> I got the dual set point one. see it here - Amazon.com: Inkbird Itc-310T 1100W Pre-wired Digital Dual Stage Temperature Controller Outlet Thermostats with Time Controller for Brewing, Seed Germination, Sous Vide, Heating Mat: Industrial & Scientific
> 
> They are almost identical in appearance.


Have you had any issues with the probe?


----------



## DaveK (Jul 10, 2010)

thedood said:


> Have you had any issues with the probe?


None at all. I must admit when I first saw it I was a little worried, but it's been fine. It's also on a SW reef system, so the SW would tend to get to the probe long before water in a planted tank would.


----------



## thedood (May 30, 2015)

DaveK said:


> None at all. I must admit when I first saw it I was a little worried, but it's been fine. It's also on a SW reef system, so the SW would tend to get to the probe long before water in a planted tank would.


Definitely worth looking at.


----------



## Kingtriton92 (Sep 8, 2016)

I went with Inkbird. The thermostat in the Inkbird is much better than the Finnex and I like that the controller is separate from the heater. I am running the 306 (heat only) model on my 12 long and the 308 (heat and cool) on my 29 hex. On the 308, I hooked up my heater and my portable air condetioner so if the water gets to cold, the heater kicks on and if it gets to warm, the ac kicks on. So far both units have done a wonderful job of keeping my tanks right at 74 degrees.


----------



## latchdan (Sep 7, 2007)

I have two inkbird 308-s runs a fan and a heater. If you had to run two heaters you would have to rig something up. The probe is replaceable as well.

They also have a low and high alarm you set.


Been running a couple months


----------

